# Tribol-60 keeping gains



## spaceninja (May 4, 2010)

So I bought Tribol-60 but I???m hesitant to start taking it until I know the best way to keep my gains and be safe.  I have done a good amount of reading and all of it is pointing to a good post cycle and eating right. Of course taking liver support also.  What exactly should be in my post cycle? Should I be taking nolva clomid and an hcg, or do I not need all of that? Any information would help me greatly.  If someone could point me in the direction of good sites to educate myself about keeping gains that would be great.  Thank you.


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2010)

spaceninja said:


> So I bought Tribol-60 but I???m hesitant to start taking it until I know the best way to keep my gains and be safe.  I have done a good amount of reading and all of it is pointing to a good post cycle and eating right. Of course taking liver support also.  What exactly should be in my post cycle? Should I be taking nolva clomid and an hcg, or do I not need all of that? Any information would help me greatly.  If someone could point me in the direction of good sites to educate myself about keeping gains that would be great.  Thank you.



you will want to use proper PCT just as you would with an AAS cycle, so yes Nolva or Clomid should be on hand.

*Ingredients:*
2a, 17a-dimenthyl-17b hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one 
20mg 
17a-menthyl-5a-androstan-2-een-17b-ol 
10mg 
estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione 
35mg


----------

